# double barrels



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

hey fellows I'm looking for a d/b shotgun sxs or o/u 12 or 20 with a fair price


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Dick's sells one for right around $300, but for the life of me I can't think who makes it


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I have one of the Stoeger Coach 12 ga's. Boy is it fun to shoot! I recomend one.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

> Stoeger Coach 12 ga's


so does my cuz he loves the thing...


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I have considered many times on getting that Stoeger double barrel at Dick's. I can't recall who actually makes it, but they are a BIG name and very reputabel in the industry.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I believe it's benelli/franchi? I checked them out at dicks they are pretty light I think thats going to be the one I also seen some used doubles at cabelas most of your lower price used guns are usualy savage/stevens 311 models


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a stoeger 12 o/u with 28 inch barrel and 3 inch chamber. it uses mossberg choke tubes if anyone needs more or a different one. for $300. the gun is very nice and feels tight.


----------

